# MKV Rabbit Airbag Fault with No Horn



## super8neon (Sep 6, 2006)

2008 VW Rabbit
2.5L Manual Transmission
64,XXX Miles

This is my wifes daily driver.

She mentioned the other day that her air bag light was on in the instrument cluster.

Made an appointment for this passed Saturday morning with the dealer to have it checked.
The Dealership (Stealership) informed me that she was out of the 4 year/ 50K mile VW Warranty.
That made them tell me that there would be a $120.00 Diagnostic Fee to start.
To that affect I said thanks, and no thanks.

Ran the car up to Plano... Vdubs Only right off of Central.
Bascially same story, but an $89.00 Diagnostic Fee.
I went ahead and paid them to run a check and tell me which fault code was kicking.
5 minutes later they came back.

"Mr. Freeman... did you know that your Horn wasn't working???
Uh... No... I don't drive this car on a regular basis, if at all.
Yeah... the Diagnostic Code says there is a fault with the steering wheel airbag.
So... you're Horn doesn't work and the Steering Wheel Air Bag won't work, which means you need a new clockspring installed."

They quickly pulled up a Parts and Labor total of $325.00 and some change.
To that affect my chin dropped on the ground.
I told them thanks for telling me the code and price estimate, and went on my merry way.


Upon further research...

Seems to be a fairly common occurence.
Had the Rabbit been under 50K Miles and under 4 years... VW would have repaired it.
But, we are out of warranty range.

I have seen online for a standard 2008 VW Rabbit Clockspring for $102.80 ($140.00 MSRP).
I have already found online how to get the MKV Steering Wheel and Airbag off the car.



Anyone have anymore input on the subject???
Is putting a clockspring in the car going to fix the problem???

Anyone Local to the Dallas, Texas Area have a Ross Tech Micro Can they like loaning out??


----------



## super8neon (Sep 6, 2006)

Nobody???? Eh?????


Guess I'll just have to find a MKV Leather Steering Wheel/ Airbag/ Clock Spring Deal.


----------



## super8neon (Sep 6, 2006)

Bought Swap Parts:
2006 MKV Jetta MFSW Complete Column

Want to swap into:
2008 MKV Rabbit Non-MFSW

Has anyone got the 2006 dual plug airbag harness to work in a 2008 single plug airbag harness?

Can anyone point me in the direction of a member of this forum that might be able to help me out?


----------



## super8neon (Sep 6, 2006)

After research....

I just went ahead and ordered the necessary parts from the Dealer:

1K0 959 653 C
2008 Clock Spring/ Slip Ring
Her Rabbit already has this part... but as we know it's Bad.

1K0 971 584 C
2008 MFSW SRS Airbag Harness
Her Rabbit has the NON-MFSW SRS Airbag Harness.


I'll be posting a for sale post really soon to get rid of all the unnecessary swap parts.


----------



## super8neon (Sep 6, 2006)

Brand New Clockspring did the trick... along with the addition of a Jetta MFSW.


----------



## mroony (Mar 31, 2012)

super8neon said:


> Brand New Clockspring did the trick... along with the addition of a Jetta MFSW.


sorry to dig up an old thread. I was curious about the steps do replace the clock spring. I have the same set of problems as you did and need to fix it.


----------

